# realVNC GUI setup



## nick7 (Oct 28, 2004)

Greetings,

I'm new to Red Hat Enterprise Linux WS 3, and the entire linux world for that matter. However I'm slowly learning it.

So with that in mind, i have a question about using realVNC in RHEL WS 3:
I installed the vnc-4.0.1.i386.rpm file on the system - the install appeared to a success. Now i need to know how to access the realVNC GUI setup... like in Windows where you can set the realVNC server password, port #, and all the other options using a nice GUI setup - doesn't RHEL WS 3 allow realVNC to be setup via this same GUI?

I've read about how the realVNC server can be started from the terminal (a.k.a. the "command prompt" in windows) using the "vncserver" command but i'd prefer to start, stop, and configure the realVNC server from a GUI.

Thank you for your time.

*Nick*


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

the only gui I'm seeing on the linux side from my short research is vncviewer, which is a simple xlib program. Server side, I'm not seeing anything.


----------

